# Solved: NetGear WGR614 v8



## optimum47 (Nov 13, 2008)

Greetings All,

I've had this router for over a year and no longer qualify for assistance without paying for their astornomical fee-based tech support. I need help with setting up my latop wirelessly with netgear. I typed in the suggested 
http://192.168.0.1 which will not populate. What are my next steps?

Thank you in advance for your support


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

That router started life with a default LAN address of 192.168.0.1 and changed to 192.168.1.1 sometime before v5. It's back to the original address now?

I don't understand what you mean by "setting up my latop wirelessly with netgear." Are you trying to use the laptop connected by wireless to configure the router? If so, you may find it easier to do by an ethernet connection.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Connect with a wired connection to the router and do this.

Open a command prompt.

Type: *IPCONFIG*

The *Default Gateway* address is the base address of the router. Use this address in the IE address bar to access the configuration pages.


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

Netgear routers have a default entry in their DNS tables to redirect routerlogin.net to the router's configuration pages.


----------



## optimum47 (Nov 13, 2008)

I want to set up netgear so that I can access the internet from anywhere within my home.


----------



## optimum47 (Nov 13, 2008)

I believe that my request may not be clear. I want to set-up my wireless router.


----------



## pjdell (Nov 14, 2008)

optimum47 said:


> I believe that my request may not be clear. I want to set-up my wireless router.


Ok so you are trying to set up your home wireless network, but you cannot get into the router settings because you do not know the gateway to put into you web browser? Do you know the username and password to the router? Do you have the ability to access your router through a wired connection?


----------



## optimum47 (Nov 13, 2008)

pjdell,

I am totally frustrated and confused. I havent' a clue to any of your questions. I am new yet willing to learn. This is not the first computer I used it on. That computer is no longer functional so I have a new. I need to set-up this up step-by-painful step. To your last question, I am connected on-line with an ethernet cord.


----------



## optimum47 (Nov 13, 2008)

Greetings Pjdell,

I've had a long and exhausting day. I 've visted several sites with the hopes of getting a 1,2,3....step-by-step set-up guide,yet i've failed. I am going to bed now and will start again tommorow. I'am determined to understand and master the wireless world, but in small doses! Have a fanstastic night

THank you again for your asistance! :up:


----------



## pjdell (Nov 14, 2008)

Ok i am sorry, i'm no expert but here is what i would attempt to do

1. Get on your pc that is wired to the router. In your web browser type in 10.0.0.1, a login box should pop up. If one does not pst back here

2. Type in "admin" in the username box and "password" in the password box

3. It should bring up a page with a bunch of links on the left. I think it's possible that a thing will come up that wants to detect your settings automatically. IF so do that

4. If not then go to your general settings and wirless settings on the left. Try to configure those to settings you may know, if you don't then try any kind of auto settings in those tabs. I am getting kicked out of my class so if you can't figure it out with that i'll get on when i get home


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

That router has a factory default LAN IP of 192.168.1.1. (I happen to have one of those boxes handy).

You can access it one of two ways:

1) Visiting http://192.168.1.1 
2) Visiting http://routerlogin.net

The default username and password are on a label on the underside of the router.

When you login, you'll get this page:










On the right side, click the Wireless Settings. You get this page:










Assistance is on the right.


----------



## optimum47 (Nov 13, 2008)

Whenever I attempt to enter the sites it reads" internet cannot display this page. Currently I am wired to my cable company modem. Do I need to have the Netgear modem attached to acess this site? if so, what should connect to what?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You have to connect to the router (a LAN port) to access its status and configuration pages.


----------



## optimum47 (Nov 13, 2008)

Good evening! Ok... I have 2 ethernet cords and two modems. 1 My comcast modem, and the yellow ethernet cord connected from that modem to my lap top. I don;t understand how and where to plug in the netgear and ethernet cord to acess the configurations.


----------



## optimum47 (Nov 13, 2008)

whenever t think it's figured out, I loose internet connection.


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

You connect the modem to the WAN port on the router and connect the router to your computer.


----------



## optimum47 (Nov 13, 2008)

ok...connect the ethernet cord coming out of the comcast modem into the router?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Two modems???

To access the Netgear router's status and configuration pages connect an ethernet cable between a LAN port and a computer.

For the entire setup unplug the modem and router and shut down computer(s).

Connect modem to router's WAN port and computer(s) to LAN port(s).

Plug in modem, then router, then boot computer(s).

If your modem is really a modem/router combo and uses the 192.168.1.x subnet then to get internet access you will have to change the subnet used on one of the routers (e.g., change it to 192.168.3.x). There are also two other (probably better) ways to use a modem/router and router, but this is the easiest to describe.

What is the brand and model of your Comcast modem? And for the other modem you mentioned?


----------



## optimum47 (Nov 13, 2008)

I am an idiot! please forgive my vague descriptions.


When I mentioned two modems, I meant the comcast(arris modem and the netgear router. What does the lan mean?


----------



## optimum47 (Nov 13, 2008)

Does lan refer to the comcast Arris modem?


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

No, the Comcast modem is for a WAN connection.

On the router, there's a port labeled either "Internet" or "WAN". That's where you plug in the Comcast modem. 

You plug your computer into the jack labeled "1" on the router.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

How much of the manual have you read? Or of the setup guide? The manual doesn't have a glossary but it has much information including an appendix with links to related documents. If you've lost the CD you can get both documents from Netgear's web site (support section).


----------



## Em-Blem (Jun 14, 2005)

Connect the end of the ethernet cable currently plugged into your computer into the router's 'internet' port (slightly separate from the four LAN ports), then connect another ethernet cable from one of the router's four LAN ports into your computer. If you can't connect to the internet straight away, you may need to factory-reset the router (a little pinhole at the back that you hold in for 30 seconds, with the router switched on).

Should you require help in between, simply connect the PC directly to the modem again and come back here.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Here's the complete "cookbook" to connect it.

Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on. The following procedure should get you a connection with any broadband modem that is configured to use DHCP for the router connection, such as cable modems, and many DSL modems. If you require PPPoE configuration for the DSL modem, that will have to be configured to match the ISP requirements.


Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## optimum47 (Nov 13, 2008)

Greetings to all,

EUREKA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:up:
Thanks to everyone for helping me. You guys are great. I've created my own little veggie-lifestyle social group, If you interested, please join me!

I am headed to the Gym

Have a fabulous saturday!


----------

